# Low Tech 30L



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to TPT!

What brand and how many watts is your T5HO fixture? You may need to add CO2 if it's more than 30 watts... T5HO is usually pretty intense lighting.

It's not necessary to cap Schultz Aquatic Soil at all. If you want to cap it for whatever reason, keep in mind that smaller grains will move to the bottom and larger grains to the top over time, and that when using more than one substrate they almost always end up mixed together over time.

2-3" (usually sloped front to back) is pretty average substrate depth for most planted tanks.


----------



## Merfolk (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you. The T-5 ballast came from a SLS Tek retro fit. It will drive all the way up to 2x56watts but my bulbs will be 2x39watts. I am going to use 2 parabolic reflectors. Probably Icecap. Ok, I will not cap the aqua soil. 3" sounds great. Now I just need to start the stand. Oh do you think the Fluval 205 will be good enough for the 30L? My bio load will only be like 20 Cardinals and plants.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That's VERY high lighting- you're going to need CO2 for sure. If you only ran one bulb you _*might*_ be able to avoid needing CO2 (you'd probably need to dose Excel daily), but no way with both bulbs going. You'll also need to develop a good fert regime.

Fluval 205 is rated 180gph... so you could probably do OK on a 30gal with a low bioload as long as you don't plant too heavily. 

But that's contraindicated by your lighting... you're going to need to stuff this tank with plants to keep up with your lighting. You might want to consider adding a powerhead with a sponge prefilter to boost both water circulation, and mechanical and biological filtration.

You'll need a serious algae-eating crew in this tank. Oto cats and Amano shrimp are my personal favorites, and very low bioload.


----------



## Merfolk (Jul 17, 2008)

Could I use 1x39watt T-5 10K and be ok. If so then that would be awesome. I just want a very clean simple aquascape. Some ground covering grass and a few Red plants for the corners. Then the Cardinals. The Amano shrimp sound neat. Where could I get the livestock and would I need to dose ferts daily still?

Thanks again. I am so sorry but I am very new to this wonderful hobby.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Like I said you might be OK w/out CO2 using just one bulb. If it turns out to be too much even with just one bulb, there are other steps you can take, like reducing your photoperiod, adding floating platns, etc- so I'd try it and see how it works out for you. Teks and Icecap are top-of-the-line stuff, and in this case more might be a little too much if your goal is a low tech tank. :icon_cool Every tank is different, however...

Are there any good LFSs in your area? If you can find a good one, that's usually easier and cheaper than having livestock shipped (which is usually pretty hard on them.) 

The S&S here on the forum is a great place to get a lot of your supplies, plants, and livestock too. There are several people that sell Amanos pretty regularly, just scroll through the S&S forum. Miliac is one person who usually has a pretty good deal going.


----------



## Merfolk (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool. I will start my stand next weekend and keep this updated. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

I used 10lbs of Shultz in my 20L and I got a about 2" with it. Like lauraleellbp said, it is not necessary to cap it, but I found that another inch of Eco Complete really gets the job done.


----------



## Merfolk (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool. Thanks


----------



## Merfolk (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok everyone a few updates. Today I went by a LFS that was going all saltwater. I was talking about planted aquariums and they gave me all the plant supplements they had!!!

-16.9 oz Flourish Trace
-16.9 oz Flourish Iron
-8.5 oz Flourish Iron
-3.4 oz Flourish Iron
- (2) 8.5 oz Flourish 
-(2) 8.5 oz Flourish Excel
-8.5 oz Liquid Discus Buffer
-3.3 oz Flourish Iron water conditioner
-(2) 3.4 oz Liquid Acid Buffer


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

For free? :icon_eek:


----------



## Merfolk (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes. They said they were going to throw it away. So I said can I buy it from you. Then they said take it! That made my day. My next thing is to grab some aquasoil.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice score! :thumbsup:


----------



## Merfolk (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok more updates. 

-I just picked up a 96x1 6700k 36" coralife fixture for 25.00!!!
-Went to Lowes and they didn't have the aquasoil. I am gonna try HD next. Grrr.

I am gonna start on the stand next week and post pics as things progress.


----------



## Merfolk (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey everyone last night I set up the 30L. I used 2 bags of the aquasoil schul. Then I went to petsmart and grabbed some cool plants and got to planting. I am so excited. I am at work I can't wait to see it with the lights on. I added Flourish excel on setup. I just need to get some bacteria so I can cycle it. I will post pics later this week!


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Can't wait for the pictures! :thumbsup:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Merfolk said:


> -I just picked up a 96x1 6700k 36" coralife fixture for 25.00!!!
> .


dude how the heck did you manage that??? :icon_wink


----------



## Merfolk (Jul 17, 2008)

The owner of my LFS sold it to me at a smokin deal. The LFS sells used equipment. It was sittin in the used section for 25.00. So I scooped it up. I did buy 1 new 67K bulb and the feet.


----------



## Merfolk (Jul 17, 2008)

Pics!!!


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Looking nice :thumbsup:
Seriously jealous of all your good luck you got with this tank.
What other kinds of plants are you thinking of adding?


----------



## Merfolk (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks. I want some red ludg, Drawf baby tears, maybe some money wort. I really love this hobby so far. I am a total newb so I have alot to learn. LOL.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Yup, I really like it too. There's so much to learn. I swear, even though it's summer I feel like I've been studying the whole time. :hihi:


----------



## Merfolk (Jul 17, 2008)

Lol.


----------



## Merfolk (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey everyone it's been awhile. LOL. I've been BUSY.  Anywaho here is a shot from today. I need to do a WC and clean the glass but you get the idea.


----------

